# Database Discussions > Sybase >  ASE installers

## jsalazar

can anyone tell me how i can possible get an installer for sybase ase 11.9.2.6 for HP-UX. talked with the local distributor but he said he can only provide the latest version and the latest version only supports back rev to earlier 15.x versions.

----------

